# DC Supershow opportunity



## DCBluesman (Jul 14, 2010)

From my friend, Richard Binder.



> I will offer a hands-on workshop on nib smoothing, working directly with participants, at the Washington, DC, SuperShow. In this 75-minute workshop, I will teach you how to smooth nibs with the tools and methods he uses daily at the Nashua Pen Spa. (We cannot guarantee that you will be an accomplished nibmeister at the end of the session, but you will have learned a lot and, we hope, had a good time.)
> 
> My workshop will begin at 9:00 a.m. on Sunday, August 15. Participants must register in advance. Your prepaid $20.00 materials fee will cover the cost of the smoothing kit and buff sticks you will use. (The smoothing kit includes two practice pens.) After the session, you will keep your materials so that you can continue honing your skills at home.
> Don't miss out. Register NOW!
> ...


 
You can't do better than to learn from one of the best!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 14, 2010)

This a great opportunity to learn from a true nibmeister and the fee is unbelievable . If the smoothing kit is the one I'm thinking of , the pens alone are worth the $20 . I wish I could get there for this .


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 14, 2010)

Twent minutes after you posted this, it is giving a 404 error on the page.  I bet he is filled up already.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 14, 2010)

I think that's just a bad link.  If you go to Richard's site and do a "Quick Search" for "workshop", you'll find a link to the page that Lou is referring to.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 14, 2010)

Actually, you can also just go to:
http://www.richardspens.com/workshop.htm


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.richardspens.com/?page=workshop .... i'm in


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 14, 2010)

glycerine said:


> I think that's just a bad link. If you go to Richard's site and do a "Quick Search" for "workshop", you'll find a link to the page that Lou is referring to.


 
So what you are really saying is, Lou screwed up.  
I need to mark my calendar as this is akin to Haley's comet.  It don't happen often!:biggrin:


----------



## Crashmph (Jul 14, 2010)

I just signed up!!!


----------

